

The Future of America Is Freelance - p01nd3xt3r
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/09/the-future-of-america-is-freelance/63171/

======
alttab
I agree in that there will be on one looking out for anyone - employers
included.

Everyone will have to train and market themselves, fight for their
raises/rates, and choose the most profitable jobs.

In the end, I wouldn't frame it as "the future is freelance," as much as "the
future depends solely on you" which is not a bad thing if you are in the
social darwinist camp.

~~~
wccrawford
"the future depends solely on you"

It always has. Unless you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth, you
always had to make your way on your own. And this will continue to be the case
for the foreseeable future.

And as long as employers are promising stable employment, there will those who
take them up on the offer.

I know a freelancer who never has trouble finding work, but I can't imagine
that he doesn't worry about the economy preventing him from finding freelance
work. In a company, I only have to worry if that particular company is doing
well.

------
rwhitman
Has anyone actually used Solvate - either as talent or a buyer? Experiences?

